# Real Man's Towhook



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok:


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Yep, you can say that! Lol


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i like how he has super swamper boggers on the front and bald tires on the back...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that hook weighs more than the truck. LOL


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

rubiconrider said:


> i like how he has super swamper boggers on the front and bald tires on the back...


With all that weight on the front, the back tires don't need grip.. just the front... LOL


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

the tires are too small, the hook is as big as the tires haha


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Wellp? >spit< Good thing I was already confuzed when I got here.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

What ever it is that requires a tow hook that big, that little dodge aint gonna tow it :thinking: if it does, it aint gonna stop it


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I am actually surprised that the rear end of the truck is still on the ground. That thing weighs a ton. LOL... Another one of those "you might be a *******" moments.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll bet it paper mache


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

:haha: endo


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Look at that flat bed. I bet he hauls chickens with that truck.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

dang what a hook!!!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2010)

I want to see the chain he hooks it to!


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Sparky said:


> I want to see the chain he hooks it to!


It will be the Titanic's anchor chain. lol


----------

